

Startup Idea: How about a Priority Inbox for Twitter? - mbansal14

Your thoughts?
======
patio11
Solves a problem most people don't have with a product people won't pay for on
a platform you don't own.

~~~
smoody
you wouldn't prefer to have your incoming tweets organized by relevance? i
certainly would. but it's tricky because sometimes really insightful people
produce meaningless tweets, so it can't just be based on people, it also has
to be based on tweet content.

~~~
tptacek
You missed his point. You aren't normal.

------
zalzally
Ideally, something like annotations (if/when it launches) could provide the
necessary metadata for further filters. Agree that a small subset of Twitter
users actually have a need for something like this.

In the meantime, check out an interesting startup that helps you curate time-
boxed tweets: <http://curated.by>

------
zachallaun
Tweets are often valuable due to their up-to-date quality, something that
would be lost in a priority-filtered inbox.

